# Amazing Budgies



## Budget baby

Episode 1.
I thought I would share a few of Budget's amazing abilities.
When you think of the size and intelligence these little pocket rocket birds possess it is astounding. Budget continues to show us new and astounding signs of his intelligence daily.
AS most of you know he was hand raised by myself as a necessity due to my bad management
Thankfully through our ongoing journey I have, and am still learning more each day.
Budget can talk budgie, and human very well he knows what context to say certain phrases ' HI, how are you ? " upon waking and being uncovered. " Where's toys? if he wants his toys out of the bucket they are in, or he wants his red ring out of his cage. He usually manages to get it out himself though, so funny to watch, he will sit there throwing it whilst saying Come on to it eventually it ends up out the door !
if he becomes frustrated he flies over to me and gives his squawk of HELP !! and then flies back to his cage .
If he wants a shower under the tap he will place himself upon the tap and shriek out loud, 
The body language and different sounds are amazing these little birds use to convey their point of view.
Budget trusts all people, family members all know and love him but he funnily enough doesn't like two people, why is this I wonder?
One of them is not liked by any animals, dogs, cats and budget!
The other he always tries to bite LOL.

OK enough for today, at this present moment Budget is in his cage talking away to his red ring, oh no he just threw him onto the floor.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Wonderful story on your beautiful budget. It is amazing how our little ones trust us like they do. Indigo trusts everyone in our family and the people that come to visit us. As soon as one of our friends come over for a visit Indigo wants to get out to greet them when he comes out to say hello he is happy and then goes back in his cage for a while till they go. Indigo talks to he says lots of things up to 8 words in a sentence. He loves saying I'm in charge let me out. Twinkle Twinkle little star i'm a little budgerigar and lots more he talks in two voices my father's voice and mine. I can still hear Indi saying dear little ****y bird in my father's voice i thought he would forget it but he hasn't how clever is that.. The breeder said not to many budgies will talk in two voices..

But i think Indigo know's what the word Yes means as when we say a question like Are you gonna go to bed or do you wanna come out and he will say yeah or yes he puts it in the word in the right place everytime. He even says yes when mum has visitors and in conversation Indi agrees with them we just laugh.

He hears the birds outside i say can you hear the birdie Indi and he whistles his head off at me as if to say yes i no..

Our little feathered friends are very clever they are just as brainy as a big parrot.. I think it has to do with the amount of time you spend with your budgie to they pick up on everything they are just like a little child. Indigo thinks he is a human he just loves our company he loves everyone I am so glad i have a beautiful budgie like my Indigo and i am sure you are the same with owning your beloved birds we just love them so much.

Thank you for sharing your story with us Cathy..


----------



## Budget baby

Yes Lyn they are amazing , I indeed do feel blessed to have him in our house he is the first member of the family I see in the morning after my husband of course LOL, and the last at night when I tuck him in for the night .
Another favourite thing he loves is, before he is completely covered for the night my husband goes up to his cage Budget then climbs up onto the roof of his cage and comes to the front hanging there. Then Hubby softly blows on his tummy he absolutely loves it, he coo's and closes his eyes like he is in heaven.
He stays there till he has had enough, usually hubby has to give in and I tell him time for bed.:budgie:


----------



## DanielTheLion

Wow your little Budget is quite a character!  Thank you for sharing this woth us.. Will you put an episode two up? :


----------



## jayesse

Budget & Indigo sound awesome. I hope my Zippi will become just as friendly. Right now she is showing her intelligence by being stubborn. She refuses to step up on anything (by day 3 she was happy to do so) but will happily go back into her cage when she's ready.

She's been very adaptable from the beginning & quite fearless it seems.


----------



## Budget baby

DanielTheLion said:


> Wow your little Budget is quite a character!  Thank you for sharing this woth us.. Will you put an episode two up? :


Yes I will I have so many things to share about Budget I didn't want to write the Dead Sea Scrolls literally though LOL.


----------



## aluz

It really is wonderful to see how their little brains work and how they communicate with us, they have so much potential when it comes to intelligence. Thanks for sharing Budget's story!


----------



## Niamhf

Wow that is so cool Budget is one clever little boy. So cute that he asks for help too


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cathy,

I can't even begin to tell you how much I enjoyed reading Episode 1 of Budget's Story! 
How cute that he tells his red ring to "Come On!" when he's trying to throw it out of the cage. 

Budget is one smart little fellow and just as precious as any budgie could possibly be!

I can just see your husband blowing on Budget's tummy at night before he goes to bed.  
Peachy loves to have his tummy blown on as well (day or night!).

I'm looking forward :jumping: to reading Episode 2!*


----------



## Jonah

That is awesome Cathy...


----------



## chirper

You are enjoying the reward of your love and care must be on top of the world


----------

